# Minimum posts before posting links



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Whatever happened to the requirements for having at least 5 posts before you were allowed to post a link? While it did not totally deter spammers, it made it a little more difficult for them, and it was always somewhat amusing to see their attempts at posting enough to be allowed to put in the spam link.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

It went away with the new vB version. Just report them and they'll go away.


----------

